# Geek Squad questions



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

I recently started my own computer repair biz, so I want to know about my competition. From what I've heard it doesn't seem like Geek Squad wants to put much time into repairing computers. It seems like they would rather just reformat a drive and reinstall Windows before they do something like edit a registry. By the way how much do they charge to do a diagnostic + re-installation of Windows? 

And what are these "Geek Squad tools"? I'm guessing that they use the same tools the rest of us use, like ERD Commander, MemTest86, OphCrack, Offline NT Password & Registry Editor, etc.


----------



## tech313 (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know much about them but the thing is, if you have a lot of volume, reformatting or replacing a part may be all you have time to do. They do not have time to sit for hours and find some registry error for example. So if they can save all those hourly wages paid to a tech and just have him replace a $50 HD then that's what is going to happen. And they do charge a lot just like any PC repair business. Just like plumbers, electricians, etc. They know how to do this and you don't, so they charge it because they can.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Why would they, there is no money in fixing problems .. they want to fix it as fast as they can or sell them something.

Someone posted the geek squad manuals online once, i read them .. they are a joke.

Why would you want to open a computer repair buisness, by not buisness consulting? You will make much more.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

First thing's first... If you're starting a business, make a business plan and check out your competition. Do some research on the local businesses in your area that deal with computer repairs and such - you will probably find you can undercut many of those companies and still make great profits. Why? Because you will be working alone (i assume) and wont have huge overheads like companies such as PC World.

I have no idea what the 'Geek Squad Tools' are, but they're only human and probably only have access to the equipment and software we do - it's probably something advertising related, to try and bring in those not-so-tech-savvy people


----------



## moniker (May 21, 2009)

The Geek Squad uses "one click" repair tools like the MRI for software related issues.

However, their real secret weapon may be their ability to up-sell.


----------

